# All you "Fire" owners have a theme song



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Who knew?


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

What about The Doors "Come on Baby Light My Fire"?


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> What about The Doors "Come on Baby Light My Fire"?


Or the Beavis chant


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

GREAT BOOKS AFIRE!






And Nightgoat, you can add {youtube}....{/youtube} to the front and back of your link (replacing {} with [ ] ) and it will be the video instead of just a link.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill Joel


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I was thinking of Earth, Wind and Fire's,  "Fire".


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

For me, it's the Bruce Springsteen song.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> Or the Beavis chant
> 
> ***Beavis Video***


Something tells me that the Kindle Fire may actually be able to get Beavis to read. According to the revival of the show, Beavis would read more if they put "fire" behind the words. Well...I guess you could say that the Kindle "Fire" would be behind the words.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> And Nightgoat, you can add {youtube}....{/youtube} to the front and back of your link (replacing {} with [ ] ) and it will be the video instead of just a link.


Thanks for the tip, I was wondering why the videos didn't display automatically. 
i can haz da bb codez?


----------

